# Chiang Mai



## frjioles56 (Feb 23, 2021)

What are good websites, services, people to contact in Chiang Mai to find a full time nanny? I am planning for a future retirement in Chiang Mai with 2 children.


----------



## Retired2012 (Oct 26, 2012)

Look at the current air quality there now. From January - May it is extremely unhealthy.


----------

